# probleme en developpement pour iphone (urgent)



## sunny22 (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis encore debutante dans l´environnement de  mac.
Pour tout commencer je dois developper une application native pour iphone.
pour le moment je me contente de faire l´interface et d´essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement de xcode avec le interfacebuiled en suivant plusieurs tutoriel.

Mon application consiste à consulter et modifier les données qui seront prises d´une base de données distante a travers un web service.
Mon premier soucis pour l´instant,c´est comment en cliquant sur un bouton on obtient  une autre page?en d´autres termes,je veux faire une sorte de page d´accueil ayant des boutons, chaque bouton emmène à  une sorte de formulaire,a travers lequel on va manipuler les données.
Moi je veux traduire tout ca en code objective C,mais j´arrive pas (((
Je me bloque,je sais pas d´ou commencer.j´ais pas su comment faire le lien entre les bouton et les pages? et je sais meme pas quelles sont les frameworks qui doivent exister? 
et le probleme qui m´inquiete le plus et que je me suis pas encore arrivee,comment faire un webservice avec le objective C?(( 

Tout ca m a l´aire très complique et très difficile (( et je suis pressée par le temps (

Je serai très reconnaissante si vous m´aidez a propos de ce sujet SVP SVP (

SVP c´est très urgent 

Merci infiniment pour chaque personne qui lit mon message et essaie de m´aider.


----------



## ntx (20 Février 2010)

Première lecture : Programmation sous Mac OSX pour A. Hillegass

N'essaie de deviner comment Cocoa fonctionne, ça ne s'invente pas.  Et cette technologie ne s'adresse aux débutant(e)s  La connaissance de la programmation orientée objet est un minimum


----------



## tatouille (21 Février 2010)

sunny22 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis encore debutante dans l´environnement de  mac.
> Pour tout commencer je dois developper une application native pour iphone.
> ...



avant de s'attaquer a l'iphone il faut deja avoir fait du software sur desktop, et etre tres confortable en C (donc tout ce qui va avec... compiler, arch, inline Assembleur, GDB, linker dynamic, memoire, multi-thread, concurrent, mutex lock, socket, et j'en passe et des meilleurs) il faut etre aussi confortable avec l'Object et avoir utiliser XCode et IB en dehors de l'iphone ca aide beaucoup, Cocoa meme pour des dev seniors c'est difficile quand il ne viennent pas de l'univers mac.

et je ne veux pas te decourager mais apres 5 ans de dev professionel avec cocoa (pratiquement tous les jours) et la masse disponible, j'estime avoir utiliser 50% de ce qui est dispo, je browse regulierement la doc et je decouvre encore des classes que bien sur je teste un peu pour me faire une idee et met dans ma TODO liste en disant: ha celui-ci, cool j'en aurais peut etre besoin pour ca

apres il y a l'iphone, un embedded system, avec tous les problemes que cela induit, CPU short, RAM tres limitee, temps d'acces disque plus lent, cas de race condition a resoudre plus frequent, savoir ne pas utiliser le tout nib, en effet, c'est mon cas on a besoin du plus grand espace buffer RAM possible, donc garder des vues cachees en memoire c'est pas utile et rendrait l'appli irrealisable.

de plus 90% des cas tu vas te tapper un des objets view les plus tricky a gerer et a comprendre en debutant: TableView, en effet delegate, repaint, animation, notification, custom object, controller view data au meme endroit....


// Pour tout commencer je dois developper une application native pour iphone.

si c'est professionellement c'est irrealiste de ta part ou de la part de ton manager, et surtout que tu sembles etre lachee seule sur ce task.

dernier chiffre pour les produits iphone de ma company: ~180 000 USD TTC sur le dernier quarter, ce n'est pas pour frimer (par ailleurs le chiffre est assez moyen) mais juste pour te montrer que tu as eu des reponses de professionnel sur ce marché.

dernier conseil, un developpeur est avant tout pragmatique et ne cede pas sous la panique, identifier ses besoins, faire un shema Hamiltonien pour resoudre tous les evenements logiques, papier crayon pour shematiser chaque  vue, en relation avec son shema et de son data Model (Model les donnees), mais sans un baguage en obj-C, (barriere de la langue) Cocoa ou UIKit est un univers opaque inacessesible, puis creation de ses Objets a vide setter/getter metier et des vues, creation et implementation des evenemements logique de navigation, (le VC step View Controller), puis implementation du Model locale et dans ton cas de sa relation distante (Distant Object Model)


Distant Object Model - Network Controller - locale Model 
        (et encore la ca demande du metier, et un bon baguage network protocol et async thread
et aussi identifier sous quelque forme la transaction est effectuee json rpc ecetera, note que toute transaction non securisé de donnees password, personal user info ecetera sera systematiquement un charactere disqualifiant ton appli sera rejetee de l'apple store)
                                                   |
                                       Data Model Controller 
             (auth - sync - update - get - set - failed conditions, notifications du
                       Network Controller, pas connecter, auth probleme ecetera) 
                                                   |
                                    Application Controller
                                                   |
                                       vue(s) controller(s)
                                                   |
                                               vue(s)


et je n'ai pas abordé SDK, RSA certificate: private/public key, l'Apple dev connection c'est beaucoup pour un nob, et le faite  de developper sur le simulateur n'est pas la facon de faire en effet tu peux avoir de grosse surprise entre les bugs des deux et la difference de CPU ... et encore OS3 a toutes les API synchronisees ce qui n'etait pas le cas avant.

donc tu vois on ne s'improvise pas iphone developpeur, on travaille dur


​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Je voudrait faire un Moteur 3D en C++ avec OpenGL. Comment faire ?


----------



## tatouille (23 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400823 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrait faire un Moteur 3D en C++ avec OpenGL. Comment faire ?



est-ce urgent?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

Bien sûr, je voudrait qu'on me fournisse les informations tout de suite, sachant que je ne connais rien à la programmation Objet et encore moins au bases de la 3D (caméra tout ça).


----------



## sunny22 (28 Février 2010)

avant de s'attaquer a l'iphone il faut deja avoir fait du software sur desktop, et etre tres confortable en C (donc tout ce qui va avec... compiler, arch, inline Assembleur, GDB, linker dynamic, memoire, multi-thread, concurrent, mutex lock, socket, et j'en passe et des meilleurs) il faut etre aussi confortable avec l'Object et avoir utiliser XCode et IB en dehors de l'iphone ca aide beaucoup, Cocoa meme pour des dev seniors c'est difficile quand il ne viennent pas de l'univers mac.  et je ne veux pas te decourager mais apres 5 ans de dev professionel avec cocoa (pratiquement tous les jours) et la masse disponible, j'estime avoir utiliser 50% de ce qui est dispo, je browse regulierement la doc et je decouvre encore des classes que bien sur je teste un peu pour me faire une idee et met dans ma TODO liste en disant: ha celui-ci, cool j'en aurais peut etre besoin pour ca  apres il y a l'iphone, un embedded system, avec tous les problemes que cela induit, CPU short, RAM tres limitee, temps d'acces disque plus lent, cas de race condition a resoudre plus frequent, savoir ne pas utiliser le tout nib, en effet, c'est mon cas on a besoin du plus grand espace buffer RAM possible, donc garder des vues cachees en memoire c'est pas utile et rendrait l'appli irrealisable.  de plus 90% des cas tu vas te tapper un des objets view les plus tricky a gerer et a comprendre en debutant: TableView, en effet delegate, repaint, animation, notification, custom object, controller view data au meme endroit....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

@ Tatouille:s:s j arrive pas a mettre ton message pour te répondre   Bon t as eu raison,un développeur ne se panique jamais ))  j´ai commence comme tu m as conseille un crayon et une feuille a la main ) et je me suis familiarisee avec l´environnement.Juste une petite question  comment connecter les différents éléments :s:s je m´explique j´ai fait un uitab bar controller qui contient 4 items,chaque item est un uiview controller,chaque uiview controller a deux boutons l´un emmène a un autre uiview et l´autre nous fait retourner au tab bar controller,j´arrive pas a faire le lien entre les boutons et les uiview dans inspector connection. Tu peux me donner une idee sur cette fameuse ligne qui doit relier les différents éléments ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

@ Tatouille:s:s j arrive pas a mettre ton message pour te répondre   Bon t as eu raison,un développeur ne se panique jamais ))  j´ai commence comme tu m as conseille un crayon et une feuille a la main ) et je me suis familiarisee avec l´environnement.Juste une petite question  comment connecter les différents éléments :s:s je m´explique j´ai fait un uitab bar controller qui contient 4 items,chaque item est un uiview controller,chaque uiview controller a deux boutons l´un emmène a un autre uiview et l´autre nous fait retourner au tab bar controller,j´arrive pas a faire le lien entre les boutons et les uiview dans inspector connection. Tu peux me donner une idee sur cette fameuse ligne qui doit relier les différents éléments ?


----------



## ntx (28 Février 2010)

Et le livre conseillé au message #2, l'as-tu lu ? Les docs d'Apple ? Tu en es où de ton apprentissage ? Car il ne me semble pas que Aaron H. commence par des cas aussi compliqués ...  Et vu la question, tu ne dois pas avoir tout compris sur les actions et les outlets :rateau:
Comme dit plus haut, pas la peine d'essayer de deviner comment Cocoa marche, tu n'y arriveras pas :rateau:


----------



## sunny22 (3 Mars 2010)

Merci bien pour ton message ntx,tu ne fais que remonter la morale.....mais c´est bon j´ai trouve ma solution toute seule  le livre je l´ai pas lu,et au fait je l´ai même pas trouve,si t´en as une version électronique ou un lien de ce livre tu peux me le passer stp? pour mon apprentissage ca me reste comment avec un splash en cliquant audessus un uitabbar s´affiche et la manipulation des boutons si t´as une idee ou tu trouve  un lien d´un forum ou un tutoriel qui parle de ca,stp n´hesite pas de me les passer,et arrette  de te moquer de moi !!c´est  vrai que j´ai pose des questions des débutants mais j´ai cru que je suis dans un forum ouvert pour toutes les questions et que les membres sont prêts a s´entraider!


----------



## ntx (3 Mars 2010)

Le livre est en vente dans toutes les librairies en ligne. Et franchement c'est la meilleure doc à lire avant de commencer Cocoa.
Ce forum n'est pas destiné à donner des cours de Cocoa en ligne. On veut bien t'éclaircir quelques points, mais là tu ne maitrises même pas la base de la base. Donc potasse un peu avant de poursuivre, la littérature ou le sites déjà mentionnés mille fois dans ce forum où tu trouveras des tutoriaux.
Ca ne sert à rien de  continuer comme tu le fais, tu ne vas pas avancer d'un poil et je dirais même que tu risques d'aller dans la mauvaise direction et de tout faire de travers. Comme dit plus haut, Cocoa ça ne s'invente pas. .


----------



## sunny22 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai fait un uitabBarController ayant un UItableView qui appel a un  flux RSS,et en cliquant sur une cellule,une UIWebView s'affiche,
Bon le code qui parse le xml,fonctionne a merveille,mais le probleme reste au niveau de la cellule 
voici l'erreur que j'obtiens :


```
Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSUnknownKeyException', reason: '[<UITableViewCell 0x3961b20> setValue:forUndefinedKey:]: this class is not key value coding-compliant for the key label1
```

avez vous une propositions qui me permet de regler ce probleme?


----------



## Diablovic (16 Mars 2010)

Comme ça ?


----------



## sunny22 (16 Mars 2010)

loool quoi comme ca ? just s´il y a quelqu´un a rencontre deja ce probleme et a su comment le resoudre,qu´il n´hesite pas de partager sa solution avec nous  
sinon dois je mettre  le code ?


----------



## ntx (16 Mars 2010)

sunny22 a dit:


> just s´il y a quelqu´un a rencontre deja ce probleme


Oui


> et a su comment le resoudre


En corrigeant son code foireux 


> sinon dois je mettre  le code ?


S'il n'y en a pas trois tonnes, c'est mieux.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Mars 2010)

ntx a dit:


> S'il n'y en a pas trois tonnes, c'est mieux.



Si si, il en faut le maximum possible pour pouvoir bien comprendre.


----------

